# September Socal DIYMA meet



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Since there is definitely some interest in a Socal DIYMA meet, let's get the things in tuned  .

There are currently 2 suggestions for locations:

Option 1:
Vash suggested to meet up in Long Beach,
1788 E. Willow Street
A
Signal Hill, California 908062014 (the zipcode here is off)
562-595-9336

Satellite pic provided by Vash









Option 2:
Dual suggested a location in Monterey Park/East LA area,
"It's got starbucks, el polo loco, the hat, yoshinoya, ice cream place and plenty of parking.. Atlantic exit off 60 freeway.."

The address of Montery Park Mall should be
626 572 5101
400 S Atlantic Blvd # 428
Monterey Park, CA 91754, United States


We are shooting for Saturday the 16th of this month around 11-12am

Please vote and state whether you can come,
any suggestions? comments?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

From the discussion from the other thread, we we have listening sessions with a few members bringing their favorite CDs. If you're interested to have your system tuned, there will be a RTA or two with pink noise disc to help you fine tuning your system.
Please don't be shy to come with your unfinished system, as I'll come with a stock car this time. 

Also, Eng will be bringing his Maxima, it will have the DIYMA 12" for those who are curious about the sub.

If you have any suggestions, feel free to chime in.

BTW, would someone please post this meet on other forums? A few more heads wouldn't hurt. TIA


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

you see those ghost cars in the street and the parking lot? that kinda strange. I wonder if it merges like a series of 2 or more photos over time to determine whats static (as in doesn't move, not noisy  )


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I voted to LB just to be fair for people from SD and OC...
That mall will be HOT.. no shades..good mexican food, though..


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I voted to LB just to be fair for people from SD and OC...
> That mall will be HOT.. no shades..good mexican food, though..


You're too nice  

I think the heat will be gone by then, otherwise I'll bring a case of water for everyone.  (bring your own umbrellas guys  )


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Lol that's quite a couple of parking spaces you got circled there ...high expectations...that good 

Thank you dual700 that's mighty courteous of you 

Hopefully you guys still have some cup holders left for the coffe, or have they all turned into upfront bass enclosures?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Long Beach is closer...

East L.A. is an area I used to run around in... 

I wonder about whether there'll be sufficient parking...


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Long Beach is closer...
> 
> East L.A. is an area I used to run around in...
> 
> I wonder about whether there'll be sufficient parking...


I, for one, would like to hear your setup. 
Come


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Right now its 6 for Long Beach and 3 for Monterey Park.

I guess we'll wait til Saturday to see if there's more vote. Otherwise, Long Beach?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Are we still talking the 16th...?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Are we still talking the 16th...?


Yes,

why is it confusing?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

cant make it the 16th =T... could we hav another in october? or the week after?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

will you guys be able to test the xmax on my REs? I don't think these brutes where ever really tested. Oh...that reminds me...Do any of you have an Idmax or at least an Id product? I'm thinking of trying those out. Man I'm gonna luv this meeting.


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

I can hardly wait =)


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

sqkev said:


> Yes,
> 
> why is it confusing?


It's confusing to me because I'm an old burn-out who is hard-pressed to find his way home at the end of the day let alone track the decision-making process in this thread...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> It's confusing to me because I'm an old, burn-out who is hard-pressed to find his way home at the end of the day let alone track the decision-making process in this thread...


There's a saying in Romania...If you don't have an old person in your house you should buy one. sounds silly translated but oh...so true-wisdom is indispensible


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> It's confusing to me because I'm an old, burn-out who is hard-pressed to find his way home at the end of the day let alone track the decision-making process in this thread...


Sir K, you are not old.
We are confusing..I did have to back track to see what date it is in this thread. I checked the sticky and found it..  
Please come, I'd love to check out your car..

cvjoint, I have idmax, but it's in wife's suv. I don't plan to bring it.
Testing Xmax? Lol, you gotta have it dumax-ed...


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I have 2 d2 v2 idmaxes, but I only have a box for one (1.4cf sealed). I can bring one or both if you want.

It is very unlikely that I will have anything installed in my new car yet (just ripped everything out of the dead ranger last night!) but you're welcome to try them in yours.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> It's confusing to me because I'm an old burn-out who is hard-pressed to find his way home at the end of the day let alone track the decision-making process in this thread...



Sorry I wasn't being clear with the first post. I was assuming that everyone was okay with the 16th of this month. (if that's not the case for everybody, please let us know. I'm fine with either dates and we'll make another vote on the dates)

speaking of the IDMAX,
does anybody have the 10"?? or the box for it?
I have a 10" OZ ME sitting in the trunk IB right now, maybe we can have a head-to-head comparo (since they are very similar in many aspects). I might have a 1cube box lying around though.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are all things that can be done... just not in the parking lot of Food 4 less :0


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine are 12's, btw.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

sqkev,

Assuming I can make it, I have a couple 10s I'd be willing to let you try out. I no longer have the IDMax v3's tho .. sold them .. and the TC2's also.

I still have a pair of MKII Brahma D2 and a JL W7 .. have a few others too but they aren't 'supersubs'.

Oh, I have a 12.4 OzME (& a box or 2) if you wanna try that too. That's easier to setup.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> sqkev,
> 
> Assuming I can make it, I have a couple 10s I'd be willing to let you try out. I no longer have the IDMax v3's tho .. sold them .. and the TC2's also.
> 
> ...



Try to make it  

I think it'd be great fun comparing the subs.

Vash, 
do you happen to know a semi-secluded park near by?
I think it's best not to attract grocery shoppers or the cops.


Mr. Dang, 
will you come by with a laptop setup???


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

The votes are now closer at 6-5.
Cast in your votes if you haven't done so.
Thanks


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

My wife's SUV has idmax 10" V4..But I think I am bringing my maxima..


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

the poll is funny. eng suggested monterey park/east LA, yet voted for long beach


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I voted to LB just to be fair for people from SD and OC...
> That mall will be HOT.. no shades..good mexican food, though..


Henry, I voted for YOUR favor and you make fun of me?
You lil #[email protected][email protected]$%&*! 

*Oh yeah, Dingaling's vote is void, he likes to stir some confusion *


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

oopps. didn't see that 

well then, LB it is!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

95Legend said:


> oopps. didn't see that
> 
> well then, LB it is!


Errr, you need to vote! 

Mr. Kevin K, kindly proceed with your vote too please.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

dual700 said:


> *Oh yeah, Dingaling's vote is void, he likes to stir some confusion *



is he even around the area?
I'm squinting too.. :squint:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

SQ_Bronco said:


> I have 2 d2 v2 idmaxes, but I only have a box for one (1.4cf sealed). I can bring one or both if you want.
> 
> It is very unlikely that I will have anything installed in my new car yet (just ripped everything out of the dead ranger last night!) but you're welcome to try them in yours.


Bring one for sure, I don't know about the second one...I can't swap subs, mine have layers of 3m double sticky (for sealing purposes ) and fat screws. We can hook one up at 4 ohms and give it enough power out of the Orion.

BTW with the wiring options the Orion offers, two sets of banana plugs, decent midbass comming from the xls 8s, and an almost empty midsize trunk we can do a lot of testing! I can take my box out too if anybody wants to try RE's, you would need at least half a kilowatt to start moving the cone though  

Npdang as soon as I make a decent box for the xxxs I'll let you dumax one if you wish.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

7 for Long Beach and 5 for Monterey so far gents!


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

That place which i reccomended is usually used for car people to meet up. I've seen lancer evolution and SRT4 folks meet up there all the time on friday nights. It will be in the day time so no one is really there. Just keep the subs pumpin at a reasonable level, after all this is a SQ meet? If you want to do it at a park there is a park about 10 minutes from that location. But having everyone gather there would be a lot more hard as the park is large with multiple lots. 
So as long as nothing stupid happens like burn outs and people actin ghetto we should be good. Again just keep the subs at a reasonable level we should be ok. Have we picked at time? and a excat day? Can't wait for the meet as i was messing with my settings and everything sounds wack now lol.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Vash said:


> That place which i reccomended is usually used for car people to meet up. I've seen lancer evolution and SRT4 folks meet up there all the time on friday nights. It will be in the day time so no one is really there. Just keep the subs pumpin at a reasonable level, after all this is a SQ meet? If you want to do it at a park there is a park about 10 minutes from that location. But having everyone gather there would be a lot more hard as the park is large with multiple lots.
> So as long as nothing stupid happens like burn outs and people actin ghetto we should be good. Again just keep the subs at a reasonable level we should be ok. Have we picked at time? and a excat day? Can't wait for the meet as i was messing with my settings and everything sounds wack now lol.



I think this forum is lots more mature than car forums, so I don't anticipate on any car burnouts.

the time,
How does Saturday at noon sound for you guys? (i'll probably arrive a bit sooner)

I'm thinking of bringing this one Chinese Cd with a classic track. I turned it up in my home system today and I can tell that it was having a hard time keeping up with the dynamics. 
anyone dare to test it out?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will definitely be there early to have lunch.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Vash said:


> That place which i reccomended is usually used for car people to meet up. I've seen lancer evolution and SRT4 folks meet up there all the time on friday nights. It will be in the day time so no one is really there. Just keep the subs pumpin at a reasonable level, after all this is a SQ meet? If you want to do it at a park there is a park about 10 minutes from that location. But having everyone gather there would be a lot more hard as the park is large with multiple lots.
> So as long as nothing stupid happens like burn outs and people actin ghetto we should be good. Again just keep the subs at a reasonable level we should be ok. Have we picked at time? and a excat day? Can't wait for the meet as i was messing with my settings and everything sounds wack now lol.


I think you're actually the only one here capable of burnouts  I had to get my accord 4 cyl in order to get stick shift...chirping in first on a FF car is not spectacular by any standards.

I do need at least .5 kwatt to move my RE's lol

I think most of us here have good enough door treatments and such to keep the sound in. If I close everything up my ceiling could be wavy but all you'll hear outside is a moving rear bumper.

I have been active on car forums :blush: but I think the stock system on the Renault Clio I drive during the summer is plenty loud albeit with sucky sq.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

sqkev said:


> I think this forum is lots more mature than car forums, so I don't anticipate on any car burnouts.
> 
> the time,
> How does Saturday at noon sound for you guys? (i'll probably arrive a bit sooner)
> ...


Hey what Chinese cd is that? Is the song one of those classic songs you may see on the old skoo 15 tapes long movies? Lol i'll bump that chinese cd for ya  Any chance we can do it on a sunday? If not sunday Saturday at 11am sounds great. 

Off topic real quick: MY dls ur3 3inch mid plays up to 8khz. Right now I'm crossing it at 7.1khz at 24db. will that go past 8khz by the time 24b slope attenuate it? should i try 6.3khz at like say 18db??


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try to make it but it depends on when more than where .. I have something to be at that morning.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

i might or might not make it either. 16th is my bday so I gotta celebrate


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

95Legend said:


> i might or might not make it either. 16th is my bday so I gotta celebrate


Hapy bday. fyi the meet is early in the day. or do you party that early??


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

This thread managed to fall back all the way to page #3...   

It figures that the only meet I can probably make it to appears to be dying the death...


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

A time and a place was agreed. Do come 

I'll bump this thread every now and then as a reminder for all.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> This thread managed to fall back all the way to page #3...
> 
> It figures that the only meet I can probably make it to appears to be dying the death...


I'll be there, dyin or not, lol


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

SO just to make sure everyone knows. It's in Long Beach, show up at 10:30-11am. I hope it wont be too hot too soon lol.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Way too early for me. If I'm lucky I'll be there 1-2pm.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I've lost track... Saturday? Or Sunday?

I can do the 10:30 - 11:00 thing...

 


Senor Eng... never doubted you for a moment...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I will bring the c-quenze mids if you go.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Everyone!

The meet was originally intended to start from 11am/noon on Saturday the 16th of this week. I have no idea how long it would last.

I'll try to arrive at 11:00am with my coffee and wait for you all there. If you need to contact me for any reasons (traffic jam, directions, etc.), my number is 714.457.0356 

Kev


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

npdang said:


> I will bring the c-quenze mids if you go.


Nguyen... no hurry at all on the AT's, since they'll just be sitting around my place giving me the stink-eye and acting jealous because the ATC's would seem to be in the car for the duration.  Maybe now I'll actually install them permanently.  

It's looking pretty good for my actually being able to make it one of these get-togethers.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

You guys and your rare and expensive breed of drivers, bring them to the meet!!!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^^ I can bring my Accuton mids and tweeters if anyone so desires. I've got two or three types of Hiquphons, too. :blush:


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Bring on the exotics


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

I should be there around 11:00 - 11:30 ish.
I want to take Mr. K and Mr. Dang to lunch..
Mexican? Crappy Chinese food? Subgay or that sandwich in the corner that is pretty good? McDonalds? Super greasy Costco's Pizza ?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Target?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

npdang said:


> Target?


I am not coming  LOL


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, I know a good thai place


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

LMAO, face it, she's no longer there hahaha


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

Wait, is Npdang a female? Just noticed dual700's signature. Anyways, I might want to go eat to lol what thai place you thinking about?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Npdang is a very sexy male  
We used to eat at this thai place near the meet and he got a crush on one of the waitress..


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

yeh...thanks for the invite Eng :squint:

JK, don't get too full and get lazy with the tuning guys 

See all on Sat.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

mmmmmm...npdang!!!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, looks like I can't make it until 2:30-3PM at earliest.

If you guys meet up, have lunch, then hang out etc., I can make it. I'd like to be there and meet some more of you guys but I have a funeral then family meal stuff.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Yikes, funeral. 

I have no clue how things go, do you know anyone attending personally? if not, give me a call (714.457.0356) when you're done. I'll let you know if we're done by then.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Allright just came back a few hours ago. All my freaking settings are gone out of the headunit. Stupid HO alt does not charge well at idle, my dad did not rev it like I told him so my battery died.  It's an optima so I got it running again but it sure sounds weak. I can't get the stupid demo out either, I turn the damn thing off and it keep on coming back, I have flown over 14 hours switching through Heathrow in Uk, I'm tired, sleepless and angry. Stupid toys. 

Then I noticed just how sad my BG 8s sound just thrown in the door off axis with lots of reflections. I won't have time to fix any of this stuff so my s*&t is going to smell, BAD. I'll still coming but if anybody laughs I'm gonna cry and run away to my girlfriend


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^ I won't laugh  Sorry to hear about the chaos. 

And I'm looking forward to meeting some of the folks behind the sigs...  

Just don't laugh at my setup, ok? :blush: You'll want to tear off your ears and set them on fire...


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> I won't have time to fix any of this stuff so my s*&t is going to smell, BAD. I'll still coming but if anybody laughs I'm gonna cry and run away to my girlfriend


That's ok, at least you have something in your car to sniff at  I just have smelly gooey fiberglass. That won't dry. Yech. 

(So much for the "new car scent"...)

Anyway, if nothing else, you have to come so we can see how you managed to get all that gear in a honda accord


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll try to make it if my car is out of the shop in time by tomorrow morning. I'm having my engine mount replaced so who knows when they'll be done.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok soooooo,...........

where exactly is this taking place?????

I will be there early.
Prolly 10 ish.
I have a prior engagement at around 12 ~ 1 in Long Beach.

If anyone wants a listen to the DIYMA tweets and sub, I'll be there.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

We will meet here:
Option 1:
Vash suggested to meet up in Long Beach,
1788 E. Willow Street
A
Signal Hill, California 908062014 (the zipcode here is off)

I guess somewhere in the parking lot that Vash suggested in the satellite picture.


Glad to see more coming, see you there!


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

Bump to remind people that this is tomorrow =)

I'm going to go with my new DIYMA 12" sub! 

David


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be there around 10:30, today!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I hope you guys had fun with the goodies. As much as I tried to show up it just didn't happen. My laptop broke while I was trying to put it in the stupid wood box at Heathrow so I couldn't burn any cds. I left anyways and noticed that I had mind nubing background noise. Then I forgot to print directions when I left home and hoped I would do it at my gf's but her net didn't work. Then I decided to use my map and visit every Starbucks in Long Beach. Jet lagged as I was I didn't notice I was driving in Laguna Beach, not Long Beach. Oh yeah..one of my amps ran into protection so my lotus mids wouldn't even play.


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Well I hope you guys had fun with the goodies. As much as I tried to show up it just didn't happen. My laptop broke while I was trying to put it in the stupid wood box at Heathrow so I couldn't burn any cds. I left anyways and noticed that I had mind nubing background noise. Then I forgot to print directions when I left home and hoped I would do it at my gf's but her net didn't work. Then I decided to use my map and visit every Starbucks in Long Beach. Jet lagged as I was I didn't notice I was driving in Laguna Beach, not Long Beach. Oh yeah..one of my amps ran into protection so my lotus mids wouldn't even play.


Lol damn tough luck. We had a good time and did some tuning! Thanks everyone for all the help! We definately gotta do this again. Using the RTA helped out alot and now i have something close to flat response to start from.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

great to see everyone, meet some new faces.... npdang sexy as usual my god! you folks should try to make the bbq...


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry guys, just got home right now .. it's almost 6PM.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Definitely great to finally see the faces behind the screennames, great sounding systems too!

The lemonade is still giving me a weird feeling :/


Delirious (sp?), I'll be out tonight, but I'll rip out that track for you tomorrow.


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome meet indeed! It was a pleasure to meet all of you. Thank you everyone for letting me audition their systems. 

Thanks Kevin K for the RTA reading.

Thanks Jason, Dang, Eng, and SQKev for the turning tips; made my system come to life =)

SQKev, no rush on that cd rip. I still need to read your writeup about time alignment first.

Eng, you left your test #2 CD in my car; heh I wish it was #1, because that was the one I really like. If you have a chance, could you send me those songs? ([email protected])

Now comes the begging question, when's the next meet?!

--David


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Those test CDs actually have music on them? Thought they were just test sounds at different frequencies.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

xDeLiRiOuSx said:


> Now comes the begging question, when's the next meet?!
> 
> --David


yeah...next meet?


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Those test CDs actually have music on them? Thought they were just test sounds at different frequencies.


These are actually custom made CD's that people make to take to meet and try on other people's car. Usually they include a few Time alignment tracks, and the rest are quality music that emphasis on details such as guitar picks, quick bass attacks, clean highs, etc.

David


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

xDeLiRiOuSx said:


> Awesome meet indeed! It was a pleasure to meet all of you. Thank you everyone for letting me audition their systems.
> 
> Thanks Kevin K for the RTA reading.
> 
> ...


You can stop by anytime and I can burn that one for you..
I'd like to tune some more, but this time I have to sit in driver side  
Go get a 6 channel PG line driver from ebay and your car should be very loud 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-TA...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ14932QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

dual700 said:


> You can stop by anytime and I can burn that one for you..
> I'd like to tune some more, but this time I have to sit in driver side
> Go get a 6 channel PG line driver from ebay and your car should be very loud
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PHOENIX-GOLD-TA...3QQihZ004QQcategoryZ14932QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks Eng!

Sounds good, I'll give you a call when I go head down there to chill with Tay. Hrm, that line drive looks really nice, I haven't looked at other line drivers yet. But I trust that this is probably one of the better ones right? I remember you said you had a line driver that you took out of your car, could we try that in my car so I could see how it sounds? Mainly I'm just afraid of quality loss due to the added noise?

Thanks
David


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

That's what I have, David. I have played with many line drivers. PG is my choice no noise bs..


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Eng, what's the purpose of a Line Driver? 

I have an Alpine 9855. Think I should get that PG Line Driver you recommended?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, it's to increase output voltage from the HU to the amp = instant power 
This pg ld puts out over 11 volts, so you need to adjust the gain very carefully, a very very little turn (I mean, veeeeeeery little turn on the knob will put out 8V+)
I had my clarion apx1000.2 aka arc2500 turnin on and off due to high voltage. The amp can only take less than 4V..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> It's confusing to me because I'm an old burn-out who is hard-pressed to find his way home at the end of the day let alone track the decision-making process in this thread...


Make that two old burnouts.


----------

